# Ban the person before you!



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2012)

Tip of the hat to Basskiller for this thread idea. 

Okay, the object of this thread is to ban the person who posted before you and give a reason for that banning.







Like so...

Banning Curt James for having _eleven freaking thousand_ posts! Seriously, who does that?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 23, 2012)

Ban coolhandjames, his quit wit and enormous cock have stymied me for the last time !


----------



## cube789 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^Banned
for not fulfilling his troll quota this week


----------



## rage racing (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for having a screen name like a rapper^^^^


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ banned cause I caught him giving Dutch rudders to 8 yr olds on the play ground behind the local boys club.


----------



## longworthb (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for me not being able to zoom in on his avatar


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for having a six, wait, is that an _eight _pack when I only have a _one_ pack.


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^Banned for barely squatting 225 and needing halo for her to do it.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for not revealing the actual sorry truth that I gutted out an incredibly sloppy _270 _lbs. to just about parallel. And it was Halo *EXTREME*, GDI!


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^Banned for being sloppy, and Im not talking about his squats.


----------



## Watson (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ ban him for taking almost 3 years to do what i did in 4 months = 3k posts, none of this quality not quantity shit cause most of mine are porn and funny pics!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for changing your name. Why not just make it a symbol and we can call you the BBer formerly known as Tall Paul.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for not fully explaining what the B in Wanna_B_Bigger stands for.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh !... I just got how to play this.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ Banned for being slow with the take-up and also having a huge cock.


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^Banned for being unjerked and having no idea how GREAT Jerked and Tan Inc. actually is.


----------



## Saney (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^Banned for being the only Openly Gay Moderator on IMF


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for having an avatar that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## longworthb (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^^banned for wanting my penis in or around his mouth


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 23, 2012)

^banned for being under 200 lbs


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for your Spider-Man underoos being too small to cover your butt in your avatar.


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Jew and only giving a 15% code !


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^banned for being a loose cannon _and_ for forgetting about the OSTA25 code good for 25% off!


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because your first name is 'Curt'..............


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2012)

^ should be banned for having a female gimmick account 



Meet Kimi: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/92296.html


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 23, 2012)

ban ^^^ SFW because he looks better then me in the IML t shirt


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2012)

^^banned for not making any money from Paul wall impersonations.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^ banned for having an avatar with only a handgun


----------



## Watson (Jun 23, 2012)

^ ban for anger issues!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ should be banned for having a female gimmick account
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Kimi: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/92296.html




 He probably collects cock pics, just like cellardoor aka saney!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^banned for posting on IML when he should be cutting grass or washing dishes like a good Mexican would be.  Also banned for not revealing the truth about DGGs disappearance


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^banned for racially profiling beaners


----------



## Watson (Jun 23, 2012)

^ banned for discriminating against racial profiling beaners


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^^banned for not inviting me to your name-changing party.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^^banned for having two first names


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^banned for rejecting my sexual advances


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for throwing your feces.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^banned for being all squeemish when nailed with a wet wad


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2012)

\\\\banned for calling Saney a DICK!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^^banned for being pretty darned easy to wind up.


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ banned for being a spelling nerd!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^^banned for being too truthful!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for being a art teacher….


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^banned for not cleaning your ass after you shit and then posting a vid of it, ewww!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for watching in detail and pausing said video of mens anus in all its detail, details that hetro men dont see….


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^banned


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ banned before u get more rep than azza


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2012)

banned for a name change….


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2012)

banned for this


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^banned for being well respected on this board .....


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for not cooling my drink faster ^


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

banned before Silhua gets a chance to molest you….


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> banned for this




Azza - what is holding your arm out in that position....?  It appears you suffer from ILS...imaginary lat syndrome.  The only cure is to stop being a total fucktard


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Azza - what is holding your arm out in that position....?  It appears you suffer from ILS...imaginary lat syndrome.  The only cure is to stop being a total fucktard



banned for having no lats and loving mine….


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^banned for this


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

banned for being banished by total ownership at MD by a triple tag team of child protectors, hows that kid molester?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> banned for being banished by total ownership at MD by a *triple tag team of child protectors*, hows that kid molester?




someone make him stop


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> someone make him stop



you sure as well cant, admit it fatty, you gave it your best shot, well i am still here and still laughing at you, yelling at your keyboard trying to be popular cause all you can do is repeat the same pics and videos, videos you whack off to when your not stalking kids, i could not give to fucks, you are my pet project, i am KICKASS, i will rid the world of your filth and your cold sores on kids dicks will be no more…..


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>




who trims your beard Silhua? Your mother?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Chip Bronson* 


fuck his being a faggot, pedophile and whatnot. that's his choice and i have no issues with it. the real issue is that he wastes bandwidth - his posts are always lacking in reason, substance or any type edifying intent. he's a useless post-whore jerkoff that's starving for attention and validation. by arguing with him, or communicating with him in any way, you're making his day. many of us have experienced this first-hand, right? 

the best thing to do is permanently ban his goofy ass, his handle, ip, etc. but cunts like him will always find a way to get back on the board which is why, i assume, no one has banned him yet. still it would be nice if the board made an exception and got rid of him. hey, maybe we should circulate a petition... lol...



he is only here cause he is the pet gimp, they are patiently awaiting another one, but loyal child molesting gimps are hard to come by, chances are he will die of old age here, his mother will log on and tell us how he wasted his life being on the computer all day and his insatiable lust for some guy named AZZA’s anus…...

is this child molester profiling?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you sure as well cant, admit it fatty, you gave it your best shot, well i am still here and still laughing at you, yelling at your keyboard trying to be popular cause all you can do is repeat the same pics and videos, videos you whack off to when your not stalking kids, i could not give to fucks, you are my pet project, i am KICKASS, i will rid the world of your filth and your cold sores on kids dicks will be no more?..




lmao


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Bronson*
> 
> 
> fuck his being a faggot, pedophile and whatnot. that's his choice and i have no issues with it. the real issue is that he wastes bandwidth - his posts are always lacking in reason, substance or any type edifying intent. he's a useless post-whore jerkoff that's starving for attention and validation. by arguing with him, or communicating with him in any way, you're making his day. many of us have experienced this first-hand, right?
> ...



Azza - Didnt you recently get banned?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

no my life has now turned to crime fighting, first is Silhua, he raped far to many a kid with his penoris….


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> no my life has now turned to crime fighting, first is Silhua, he raped far to many a kid with his penoris….




Does Australia know you are this much of a douchebag?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

No, people only know what they read goofy, i am going to sleep now, going to dream of you, being held down by the neck at a glory hole and swallowing my load, at first you resist then next thing you are sucking like you have done this before, you have a nice technique, swirling your tongue round my purple head……and my dream ends when you start paying us to do it again…...


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> No, people only know what they read goofy, i am going to sleep now, going to dream of you, being held down by the neck at a glory hole and swallowing my load, at first you resist then next thing you are sucking like you have done this before, you have a nice technique, swirling your tongue round my purple head……and my dream ends when you start paying us to do it again…...



Wow, you really put some thought into this one.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^banned for not knowing reality and thinking hes something he ain't



Edit:
Sorry coop,that was for azzhole


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ banned for apologizing


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2012)

banned for apathy


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

^banned for not being aesthetic


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> ^banned for not being aesthetic



Banned for being SD's boyfriend.^^


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

^^banned for being a sadcunt who rides bicycles and looks like shit.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^schmeddie enjoy the real ban buddy


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

^Banned for being an aussie pedo. And bringing his aussie pedo friends and their bs here from md


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)

^^banned for thinking i am an aussie


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^banned for not having any new azzhole photochops


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^banned for being a self appointed mod


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^Banned for banning himself


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^banned for doubting self appointed mod powers


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

^^banned for losing the general election to sandy


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^banned for stating the obvious


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for drinking to much coffee…...


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

"too"


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for being a scammer^^^^


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ banned for shits and giggles..


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

Introducing the David 8 - The Next Generation Weyland Robot - YouTube


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for posting a video .......... And almost negged


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for not refreshing his avi picture with a new exciting girl for the month of June….


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for pretending to like women^^


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for refreshing post


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for banning the person i was banning that had a witty comment made towards his avi…...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^banned because I have no idea what that means.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

banned for being a beautiful person!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=QjmXnIslOKY


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^banned for posting a link to a video that can't be embedded! 

(cool video, btw )


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ banned cause its embedded on taptalk!


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ banned.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2012)

banned for not running over the goose, i suspect the goose is S……..


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

^ banned for attacking my family, that goose is my 2nd cousin on my mothers side!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for negging me, coz I supported Zizz! rip


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

^^Banned for being a liar, scammer and a fat greek who pretends to work out.  Elitefitness is your home, please go back and scam more people into believing the Omega Project will get them jacked and tan.  Tell them to shop at Costco and eat Subway with extra meat on it.  PATHETIC.

Go take some lipostim and get your fat ass to the gym.

Where are your pictures anyhow Mr. "self appointed guru?"

You, Nelson and Needto can all go have another circle jerk together.


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for saying circle jerk and making me horny^^^


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

^ banned cause when i google big moe i get this everytime


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

* i was actually looking for a big moustache pic lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^banned for trying to explain something thats un important


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned ^


----------



## independent (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for outing reddog.


----------



## FrankJames (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for calling California cali... non-native?


----------



## longworthb (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not having an avi for lhjo material


----------



## FrankJames (Jun 28, 2012)

banned for not explaining what ihjo means


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

^banned for banning the person who banned u, ur banned, u cannot re-ban


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 29, 2012)

banned for trying to hard to be funny and having a goose in the family…….


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned for being Azza.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^banned for not actually banning azza


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^banned and unbanned for speaking truth


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2012)

^banned for not having the sack to ban someone


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 29, 2012)

banned for being from Jersey isle...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^^banned for posting the same lame shit over and over


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^ Banned for being mad...

Srs bro don't be so angry.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^^^banned cause panda's are fucking gay..


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ banned for being angry at pandas.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 1, 2012)

http://youtu.be/LQNKhY7ws48


Banned for, fuck where do I start?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2012)

Who's getting banned?


I need some gin...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for being jerked and tanned…….


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^^^ You're all banned for all being gay, not jacked, not tan, for all secretly being Pedo's (except azza, he is a public Pedo),


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^ Banned for letting MOD status go to his head.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for abusing Saney as he is my boyfriend...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^^banned for creating this _same thread_ on another board without a) explaining _wtf the thread is_ and how it's played and b) not giving credit to the source (basskiller).


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Who's getting banned?
> 
> 
> *I need some gin...*



^^^^banned for not being loaded already!

(unbans immediately, looks around nervously)


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for bringing up the OTHER board…...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^banned for not staying on other board


----------



## XYZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Never banned after that post, LMFAO!


----------



## rage racing (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^ Banned for starting at the end of the alphabet


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^banned for an avatar that gives me eyestrain!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^banned for not knowing only elite members get big avi


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2012)

The "Y U NO HAVE ELITE MEMBERSHIP?" goes without saying. ^^^^banned for not realizing that!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^banned for being a thread killer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for truthin


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> banned for truthin



Banned for saying truthin


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^banned for stealing my IML t shirt


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^banned for stealing my IML t shirt



Banned for having an opportunity to post pics but engaging in violent lhjo sessions instead.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^banned for truthin


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for always whining at me, even though i have always loved you?.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^bannned for professing man love.


----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)

^ banned for knocking man love!


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

^banned for defending dick on dick action


----------



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for killing fish !


----------



## FrankJames (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for caring about fish... treehuggers....


----------



## rage racing (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for being a noob^^^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^banned for calling someone who is a member 1 month longer than you a noob


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^^banned for being a Keystoner!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^banned for throwing stones from glass house


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^Banned for not having an ironmag tshirt


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

^^banned for not having newmaterial


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ banned for banning me for defending dick in dick action!


----------



## rage racing (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^^^ banned for giving me  an erection at work by saying "dick in dick action"


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^^banned because your post made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being uncomforatable with homo's


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^ Banned because I want to be part of the group.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ banned for tongue punching your fathers fart box.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 2, 2012)

banned for complaining about a wanna'be's sexual preferences...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 2, 2012)

^ banned for being a noob. And in AG with under 100 posts.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for judging a person based on external issuses such as length of time on site and the number of posts...


----------



## Watson (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for banning, bannings bad mmmmmkay....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for making no sense and pm?ing me to tongue my gaped asshole constantly


----------



## cube789 (Sep 3, 2012)

^^banned for hiding in toddlers ball pens


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for even having a picture like that in your collection...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 3, 2012)

^ banned for thinking about what that photo is associated with.


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^^ banned for being under 200 lbs


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 3, 2012)

banned for having my but hole mentioned


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for presumably missing the second "T" in butt...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 4, 2012)

^ banned for having two first names.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for having a number in your user name that is higher than your IQ.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 4, 2012)

^ banned for  your urine sounding feminine while hitting the urinal


----------



## squigader (Sep 4, 2012)

^^Banned for the nazi 88 tattoo


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ banned for focusing to hard on my chest.


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^ What chest ?.... oh and banned


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ banned for being lame.


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 6, 2012)

^^^ Lame for being banned


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 6, 2012)

banned for having cool and butthole in your avi...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 6, 2012)

^ banned for being one of the most talked about individuals on imf.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 7, 2012)

banned for being a Silhua fan


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2012)

^^^banned because of people like azza


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for appointing one's self.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2012)

^^^^ Banned for having two first names.

That's just _weird._


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 8, 2012)

^ banned for using my reason for banning on the previous page.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2012)

^^^^ banned for busting my chops! 

Note to self: Review thread before posting.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 8, 2012)

^haha. Wait a min banned for also having two first names.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 8, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> ^haha. Wait a min banned for also having two first names.




Banned for taking so long to get that...


----------



## secdrl (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who you are. ^^


Oh, and negged.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 8, 2012)

^ banned for running that faggot Vancouver off the board.


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 11, 2012)

banned for not banning and negging secdrl for negging me... he is a big negger....


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 11, 2012)

^ banned because secdrl is my brother from antha mother


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 11, 2012)

banned for having a brotha' from another motha'


----------



## secdrl (Sep 11, 2012)

banned for being Curt James' bastard child.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 11, 2012)

banned for being that child?.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned for having a gay band as your avi


----------



## FrankJames (Sep 12, 2012)

banned for knowing that...


----------

